

Show HN: HNTrends – Google Trends, but for Hacker News - ksowocki
http://hntrends.com/

======
xyby
Nice!

Do you use one of the HN APIs or do you have all HN posts stored locally?

I am a bit confused about the interface. Sometimes I get charts and sometimes
I don't. The "Yearly" and "Monthly" links don't work for me. I am using
Firefox.

It would also be nice to have a percentage view that gives relative numbers.

The results are somewhat fuzzy. For example "coder" and "coders" give the
exact same graph. Looks like "coders" also finds posts that don't contain
"coders" at all but only "coder".

~~~
ksowocki
Hi Xbys.

Yeah, I used [http://blog.ycombinator.com/hacker-news-
api](http://blog.ycombinator.com/hacker-news-api) to download the data into a
postgres database, which I then uploaded to cloudsearch to power the trend
analyzer. Cloudsearch maps words that are close to each other (ex :coder and
coders) and searches the text of both.

Thanks for the suggestion RE: relative numbers. Since HN is growing, it's hard
to tell which topics are growing on a relative basis to HN's population.

Looking into your firefox bug right now, hopefully Ill be able to reproduce
it.

------
fiatjaf
Hey, Ron Paul isn't cited in your selection of presidential candidates
(Republicans 2012), but he is the winner:
[http://hntrends.com/search/john+mccain,mitt+romney,ron+paul/...](http://hntrends.com/search/john+mccain,mitt+romney,ron+paul/yearly/1000)

Also, this is great and awesome. Very nice work.

~~~
ksowocki
Thanks Jaf for pointing that out, I'll update the suggested list.

